# Cold Ambient Temperature Promotes Nosema spp. Intensity in Honey Bees



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

JWChesnut said:


> Bees suffer from Nosema when they cannot fly to defecate, who knew?


so that global warming thingy is a good thing for us northerners.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

wildbranch2007 said:


> so that global warming thingy is a good thing for us northerners.


And bees that fly at cooler temperatures.

Italian colonies that I've had didn't seem to want to fly much at temps below 40F, and without Fum-B being fed in the Fall they showed significant Nosema issues.

My Carnis and Rus/Carni hybrids will fly as low as 17F, and have shown fewer issues with Nosema even without Fum-B.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> And bees that fly at cooler temperatures.
> 
> Italian colonies that I've had didn't seem to want to fly much at temps below 40F, and without Fum-B being fed in the Fall they showed significant Nosema issues.
> 
> My Carnis and Rus/Carni hybrids will fly as low as 17F, and have shown fewer issues with Nosema even without Fum-B.


I just read on Bee-l that the quality of honey the bees have stored in their supers can have a detrimental effect on bee mortality over the winter, especially those of us in the .Northeast. It seems the quality of Fall honey, i.e. goldenrod can cause the diahhrea that most beeks associate with nosema apis. It has to do with the ash content of the Fall honey. This beek who wrote in is from Maine. He says he uses George Imre's method of management and his losses have improved drastically. I am going to try this myself this year.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cloverdale said:


> I just read on Bee-l that the quality of honey the bees have stored in their supers can have a detrimental effect on bee mortality over the winter, especially those of us in the .Northeast. It seems the quality of Fall honey, i.e. goldenrod can cause the diahhrea that most beeks associate with nosema apis. It has to do with the ash content of the Fall honey. This beek who wrote in is from Maine. He says he uses George Imre's method of management and his losses have improved drastically. I am going to try this myself this year.


hard to figure out what parts of all this are real. According to the experts in the state, the reason for the high losses was that there was a drought and there wasn't any golden rod flow? So if there wasn't any golden rod flow how would it cause diarrhea? I read the guy from Main's post once, have to go back and read it again as I have troubles visualizing things when I only read it once.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Wild ranch, I posted the whole email under a new heading a few minutes ago.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

This is the title wildbranch....Winter Colony Losses in Northeast Bee-l


----------

